# Humi Care EH help.



## powell0892 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys I just received a Humi-Care Eh plus in the mail and stuck it in my humidor which is a 300ct, anyways I have always just used the analog hygrometer that came with it, well when I put the Humi Care in there I had drastically different humidity reading my analog now says 60% and my Humi Care now says 71-73. The information I received said that my humi care came factory calibrated well me being so anxious turned the adjustment knob so it is not calibrated exactly how it came, very close though because I remembered where it was turned and proceeded to return it to that position. Anyways I need some help what do you all suggest I have to many precious jewels in my humidor to lose including a box of Padron family reserve anniversaries I got for my wedding so I nervous about keeping them in good condition. Once again my analog is reading 60% and my Humi Care is reading 71-73 and i have it set to be at 70%. thanks guys for your wisdom


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Salt test your analog hygrometer (or throw it out and buy a digital one). I'm not sure how one can easily tell if the Humi Care is reading right, but I assume the method would be to compare it against a calibrated hygrometer.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree with Charlie. You can get a good digital hygro like Caliber III for about $15 online. It will be much more accurate than an analog.

Its a good investment imo. 

As for what you have right now, I would think the humi-care is probably closer to the actual rh than the analog is.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> I agree with Charlie. You can get a good digital hygro like Caliber III for about $15 online. It will be much more accurate than an analog.
> 
> Its a good investment imo.


My thoughts exactly!
I have an analog thats been stuck on 70% for over a year now... even when I take it outside and put it under my carport when its raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock...... it still reads 70%..... Analogs aren't worth the metal they contain in my opinion.


----------



## powell0892 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok guys thanks for the input I was trying to avoid having to spend any more money at the time on a digital seeing as how I just bought that Humi Care so I may just have to hope that the humi care is good which im kinda leaning towards it is, I figured out that my hygrometer was not working (imagine that) I wrapped it in a damp towel and it didnt move so I will be looking for a digital hygro, in the mean time I guess I will stick it out with what I got. thanks guys


----------



## powell0892 (Jul 4, 2010)

While we are on the subject there wouldn't happen to be anybody with a extra digital hygrometer laying around would there?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Salt test your analog, that will give you an error reading and then you can compare, I get the feeling whatever your Humi Care read is what it will put out, but then again mistakes happen.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I find that when using Heartfelt beads as your humidification medium having a hygrometer in your humi is sort of redundant. The beads keep the humidity at a solid 65% at all times.


----------



## af49er (Oct 9, 2015)

I just bought the Humi Care EH Plus Humidification system and am trying to figure out how to show the humidity and not the temperature does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

af49er said:


> I just bought the Humi Care EH Plus Humidification system and am trying to figure out how to show the humidity and not the temperature does anyone know how to do this?


Welcome, you should head on over to the New Puffer section and introduce yourself.

Wish I could help out brotha, I stay away from those humidifiers and just use HF beads and Bovedas.


----------

